
A Movement to Close the Gender Gap in Mathematics - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/carolina-araujo-is-building-a-network-of-women-in-mathematics-20190122/
======
benj111
What is the ultimate aim of movements like this?

To pick on parenthood. Is the ideal that men and women look after children
equally? That parents get preferential treatment coming back into work, or
what?

I ask because we _seem_ to be getting to a point where there is equality of
some kind. This isn't an article about sexism per se, but under
representation. Is that a problem? Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus and
all that. Does it do either gender any favours to start implementing
'positive' discrimination, if that is indeed what is being asked for. Is there
anything wrong with women just not being that interested in maths?

